# feeding my fry



## mamaOmonsters (Apr 28, 2007)

ok so we discovered eggs on friday, on saturday they started moving.. we removed them from the parent tank on sunday because they parents were starting to eat them. now its thursday and i have about 200 left in a 20 gallon with parent water and a airstone. they have eyes and tails and are free swimming.. time to start feeding them baby shrimp brine!?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

mamaOmonsters said:


> ok so we discovered eggs on friday, on saturday they started moving.. we removed them from the parent tank on sunday because they parents were starting to eat them. now its thursday and i have about 200 left in a 20 gallon with parent water and a airstone. they have eyes and tails and are free swimming.. time to start feeding them baby shrimp brine!?


You can raise your fry on a diet of newly hatched Brine shrimp (napulii) for the first 4 weeks of their lives and fed two to four times daily once they start free swimming. If you are unable to hatch BBS successfully you can try hatching cultures of Micro worms or Vinegar eels.

After that, you want to introduced them to a mixture of finely powdered flakes or powdered dried blood worms with an occasional (twice a week) feeding of baby brine shrimp.

When their bodies are about the size of a quarter, they may be fed Guppy fry. This is an easy way to provide this very nutritious food. The easiest way is to keep pregnant guppies in the same tank as the young P's and the rest is up to nature. Keep a small amount of water sprite or java moss and let it float on the top of the tank and the guppies will be fine. Of course feedings of other varied foods are needed to round out the diet and will ensure proper growth from the start so be sure to add in Grindal worms, thawed frozen blood worms, and other larger live foods. I found that my beefheart mixture really helped growth rates once the fry where about half doller size.

Good luck!


----------

